# Voodoo donut fattie burger - BBQ gods forgive me for what I ahve created...



## herkysprings (Jun 14, 2010)

So... some of you may have heard of the Krispy Kream bacon cheese burger. Well, a local donut place here sells a 6-7" glazed donut and, after a few beers last week, I had an idea.

I present to you the "Voodoo Curse" - a BBQ beef filled donut shaped fattie on a giant donut bun...

1) Two of these chuckies BBQed shredded and sauced

 
	

		
			
		

		
	








2) Layed out some Italian sausage and created the donut. After this I topped it with more sausage to complete the donut.







3) wrapped in bacon and I threw some cheese on near the end.







4) Toasted the "bun"







5) Completed the burger!







6) Hard to see the cross but the meat and everything held nicely.







Next time I am going to try pulled pork filling with a beef / sausage exterior.


----------



## herkysprings (Jun 14, 2010)

Umm aparently I no longer know how to post images.... I did what I always did from photobucket... any ideas?

NM I got it ;)


----------



## daddyzaring (Jun 14, 2010)

You just upload them directly from you computer now.  Just above here (in the reply box) the box with the smile icons, the first button in that box let you upload pictures from your computer.


----------



## ak1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Just one question. You weren't drunk or stoned when you thought this up, right?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Honestly, That is original. How did it taste?


----------



## daddyzaring (Jun 14, 2010)

I bet you could use a bunt pan as a mold to do that too.  Man that looks good.


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow. Thumbs up on the new idea


----------



## Dutch (Jun 14, 2010)

WOW-after seeing that q-view I felt a spike in my blood sugar!!!


----------



## herkysprings (Jun 14, 2010)

I was actually totally sober when I tought it up!

You know it tasted really good. Like a sweet bun on a burger, the donut was not overpowering at all. the only problem was the weight of the meat crushed / sogged the bottom bun, but even that was pretty good. aAso the donut was only glazed on the top, and It would have been better on the bottom as well.

 


AK1 said:


> Just one question. You weren't drunk or stoned when you thought this up, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jun 14, 2010)

Dutch said:


> WOW-after seeing that q-view I felt a spike in my blood sugar!!!


I felt a spike in my cholesterol level!


----------



## wildflower (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm going to the doctor.


----------



## arnie (Jun 14, 2010)

WOW! Just seeing that made my heart stop


----------



## newflame (Jun 14, 2010)

Voodoo donuts is awesome, I was stationed in the pac nw for awhile and got to go there once...awesome idea man, this creation could single handedly wipe out the health food movement in the united states.


----------



## mistabob (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow! That is impressive.


----------



## bigmatt (Jun 21, 2010)

Don't tell your health insurance provider about this recipe, it could get you cancelled!


----------



## eman (Jun 21, 2010)

If we could still give points you would get a whole bunch for originality.

 Great idea!


----------



## meateater (Jun 21, 2010)

I dont know what to say! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I gave you some points tho.


----------



## lugnutz (Jun 21, 2010)

I'd eat it!!!


----------

